# Wellies keep splitting....



## janet ilett (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi All
I have gone through 7 pairs of wellies in the last 2 months! I have tried lots of different makes (ranging in price from £12 - £30). Every single pair I have split within a week or two, sometimes along the sole and sometimes along the side or at the back. I walk my dog every day for an hour each time and I really need to get a pair of decent, long lasting wellies or similar. Please can some of you recommend some? I don't think I can afford Hunters, and I've been onto other forunms where people have said they split too.
I am totally fed up buying wellies. Please give me some suggestions....
Thank you
Janet


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I sympathise and wouldn't bother with hunters - my hunters rarely lasted a year. I now use Le Chameau and they are still going strong 5 years later. Not cheap so the initial outlay is quite a lot, but in the long run a lot cheaper than buying new wellies frequently. Plus, they are very comfy and warm.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

to be honest if you want a decent pair of wellies you will have to pay out,i have muckboots,i got a pair for 47.99 as i was going through a pair of wellies a week,i`ve had my latest pair for a year now and they have been brilliant,keep my feet warm and dry


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I think my last pair came from B&Q and cost about £12.00. This is their second winter and I walk my dogs twice a day.

Perhaps it where you're storing them. I leave mine in an unheated conservatory and don't wash them off as I think it rots them.

I never buy expensive wellies these days because they don't seem to last any longer than cheap ones.


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

hunters all the way but im afraid they will cost you a few quid.

Amazon.co.uk: hunter wellies

mine are 4 years old and still going strong, when they do go i will be buying more.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

I've had my hunters for 10 years. Still look like new. I think you get what you pay for. Im a big fan of hunters


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I spend a lot of time outside - I have dogs and we run a farm - so comfortable, long lasting wellies are essential. I found that Hunters didn't last. My partner and I both bought Aigle wellies - they are lined and very comfortable and are standing up to our lifestyle very well. Not cheap but worth it!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Ridgielover said:


> I spend a lot of time outside - I have dogs and we run a farm - so comfortable, long lasting wellies are essential. I found that Hunters didn't last. My partner and I both bought Aigle wellies - they are lined and very comfortable and are standing up to our lifestyle very well. Not cheap but worth it!


I agree - both my OH and myself now have Aigle Parcours Iso, which are neoprine-lined and really are not at all like wellies. I, too, have gone through several pairs of £40 welllies during the past couple of years and as I walk Henry for at least 2 hours a day, I saw the Aigles as an investment. Definitely not cheap at around £90-£100 per pair, but in a league of their own.

Claire


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I got a pair of wellies for £17 and they're doing great 3 years on! i think they're by someone called tayberry but i just googled cheap wellies and theres a brilliant website with wellies to suit everyone!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you looked at Barbour wellies? Anyone who has had Hunters or Barbours split should take them back, as they will be replaced.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

I am out walking several hours a day and for really cold weather I have muck boots that cost around £50-£60 and for summer I have cheap Dunlop boots that cost about £14


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I got a pair of dunlop wellies, think they were about £8 a pair from a local shoe shop but they sell them on ebay too. They don't look fantastic but they lasted and didn't split. I bought some more trendier wellies from ebay but they split after a few months. I'd thrown the dunlop ones out too.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Town and Country all the way and if they split, they will replace them.

I suffer with tendon problems and need a supple boot. Bought a lovely pair of town and country's but altho they were supple, they werent up to riding/yard work. I complained, they sent me another pair. These split so we decided I should go for a more robust style and they sent me them FOC. They are still going. Unfortunately too rigid for me but I gave them away and 2years on after regular use, they still havent split.

If you like the idea of muckboots - just togs do a cheaper alternative.

Best of all I think are Ariat but again, they are pricey.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I'm another supporter of Dunlops if you want something tough but basic! I have these http://www.kathmandu.co.uk/productimages/LARGE/1/5045_43419_1661.jpg going into their 2nd winter after enduring bleach, various disinfectants, being used almost every day for work and dogwalking and lots of lovely mud. 
I can wear them all day without getting achey feet!

Tried Joules, Peter Storm and Weird Fish which all lasted me about 2months each before perishing.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh dear! I was going to suggest Hunters as it's what I wear but it doesn't seem like that'll do you much good. Mine are doing just fine but it's not worth the money IMO.

I would check out Muck boots. La Chameau. Seeland or Aigle. Dunlop are OK too.

La Chameau can be very expensive but if you don't mind getting shorter ones that come up to the half calf then these may be an option:

Le Chameau Anjou 34 Wellington Boots : Wellington boots and wellies. Colourful and traditional wellington boots from Aigle, Hunter, Le Cham


----------



## liz.mclaren (Dec 19, 2010)

janet ilett said:


> Hi All
> I have gone through 7 pairs of wellies in the last 2 months! I have tried lots of different makes (ranging in price from £12 - £30). Every single pair I have split within a week or two, sometimes along the sole and sometimes along the side or at the back. I walk my dog every day for an hour each time and I really need to get a pair of decent, long lasting wellies or similar. Please can some of you recommend some? I don't think I can afford Hunters, and I've been onto other forunms where people have said they split too.
> I am totally fed up buying wellies. Please give me some suggestions....
> Thank you
> Janet


Hi Janet, Try returning some of them, trades discription they obviously were not fit for use, unless you have been treading burning embers. You would probably have been cheaper to buy Hunters.
Good luck
Liz


----------



## liz.mclaren (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Janet, Try returning some of them, trades discription they obviously were not fit for use, unless you have been treading burning embers. You would probably have been cheaper to buy Hunters.
Good luck
Liz


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I paid about £12 for mine , just from a local shop, this is year 4 of wearing them alot, where do you keep your wellies? if near a heater they may be getting dryed out and that could be the reason for them not lasting long,
Hope to manage to find a pair that last you a long time.


----------



## conehead (Jun 16, 2010)

My son bought me a pair of "aigle wellies" for last Christmas.

I have worn them for daily walks for the last 6 months, with hardly any wear or tear. Very comfortable and very warm even in the snow. Albeit not cheap.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Jackie, your lot look beautiful!


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Over the years i havw spent a small fortune on wellies but the latest ones ihave bought are by far the best ever. I will never now buy any other brand 

ARIAT have a look and try them on you will not be disapointed


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Since the summer I've gone through 3 pairs of Joules wellies, x2 really cheap ones from Amazon & have now just bought a pair from Millets because I was desperate. 

I'm getting fed up of having wet feet becuase the bbots just aren't up to the job. I bought a pair from Asda for £5 & they lasted me 3 yrs so I don't see how all the others are so rubbish.

I might treat myself to a pair of Aigle in the new year


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Snap,i have got through 4 pairs since july!! It's this vulcanised rubber they use, good old cheap wellies are just 'ordinary rubber' but dont split, i have a pair of seeland's now which cost £50.00, but they are neoprene for warmth, i use Karrimore snow boots for walking in the winter, they are great.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I use Viking Dryboots. My oldest pair I've had for six years, and I bought them secondhand from a charity shop in the first place! They're not as tall as a welly, more like a lined rubber walking boot. I got a couple of new pairs about a year ago, one small size for summer, another pair a size bigger so I can wear my thick winter socks in them. They have a good grippy sole and are totally waterproof to the top of the ankle - that's all you need for going through mud and puddles.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

this is a great topic. i was going to post asking advice on good wellies.

i work in a kennels at the weekends and in this weather is proper freezing and i am hosing kennels down etc so need some good wellies. (as well as just for normal dog walking)

i currently just have a cheap pair from a shoe shop, think they were a tenner. but they arent warm and tbh i think sometimes let water in. i wear welly warmers which help a bit.

i was going to order some Hunter wellies....but now im not sure what to do! some people are singing praises and others are not! argh! what to do!


----------



## conehead (Jun 16, 2010)

Terr said:


> Jackie, your lot look beautiful!


Thanks Terr
Quite a handful though


----------



## conehead (Jun 16, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Since the summer I've gone through 3 pairs of Joules wellies, x2 really cheap ones from Amazon & have now just bought a pair from Millets because I was desperate.
> 
> I'm getting fed up of having wet feet becuase the bbots just aren't up to the job. I bought a pair from Asda for £5 & they lasted me 3 yrs so I don't see how all the others are so rubbish.
> 
> *I might treat myself to a pair of Aigle in the new year*


I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been outside for ages in all this snow and my feet haven't got cold in my Aigles :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

my toggies are amazing! wear them from 4 in the morning till mid day every day 6 days a week


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

conehead said:


> My son bought me a pair of "aigle wellies" for last Christmas.
> 
> I have worn them for daily walks for the last 6 months, with hardly any wear or tear. Very comfortable and very warm even in the snow. Albeit not cheap.





conehead said:


> Thanks Terr
> Quite a handful though


Love the signature: I have the same combination, 2 b/w + a l/w. How old are yours? My l/w is 7, the puppies are 6 months.

Everyone at the yard has Hunters but has to buy new every year. If you don't need full size, I recommend mucker boots, the ones you get at a horse tack shop, or get on eBay equestrian section.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Have you looked at Barbour wellies? Anyone who has had Hunters or Barbours split should take them back, as they will be replaced.


Yeah but I didnt keep the receipt longer than 4 wks.  Would I have stood a chance of refund without it.

To OP looking at other posters and my own experience, it really seems to be hit and miss with most wellies. On a personal basis I wouldnt have hunters again, even though I wore these year in year out yonks ago. My fav at the moment is Muck boots, they keep you dry and toes warm. Ok I know they're not the cheapest but sometimes you really do get what you pay for. 
When I'm not in wellies I've a pair of waterproof walking boots I got from Millets (were £70 reduced to £29.99). If you are prepared to wait and hunt out the bargains you can bag a real deal. However with wellies, it really seems that you gets what you's pays for.  In general.


----------



## conehead (Jun 16, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Love the signature: I have the same combination, 2 b/w + a l/w. *How old are yours?* My l/w is 7, the puppies are 6 months.
> 
> Everyone at the yard has Hunters but has to buy new every year. If you don't need full size, I recommend mucker boots, the ones you get at a horse tack shop, or get on eBay equestrian section.


The eldest on the left Alfie is 7, Misty in the middle is 5 and Gemma L & W is 3


----------



## janet ilett (Dec 19, 2010)

My last pair were from millets and lasted 7 days.


----------



## liz.mclaren (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Again Janet,
Try mandmdirect.com they have Huntersfrom £29.99 and Ugg wellies from£44.99, there are other brands vailble too.
Good Luck
Liz


----------

